# primos original can



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Question for all you seasoned hunters! I bought a primos original doe bleat can. I was curious if anyone uses this and have any reviews tips or tricks. Would it be too early to start calling? And should I be using this a different way other than just turning it over?Sorry if these are dumb questions , thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Ive used them and wouldnt hunt pre rut or rut without one, it brought a good buck right in that was 70 yrds and walking away, turned the can over twice and he was right on me, that was nov 5, I wouldnt use it myself for around a week atleast, you could bring one in now but probobly young deer and you dont want them getting used to it or asociating it with your area until the time is right. Good luck


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for a quick response. From my understanding if I hit the can to the side I get a non aggressive bleat. And when I turn it all the way over its an estrus bleat, I also read that if I hit an estrus bleat too early or in an area where there are no scrapes or rubs then I can scare the deer off. So should iI be giviing them a quick non agressive bleat?? Please correct me if im misinformed


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I won't hunt without it, I've actually turned around and went back home to get it when I forget it. It'll call In fawns, buttons, spikes, and young deer anytime of the season. The little spike I just killed was probably 80 yards away, he came out of a thicket and was on a field edge eating leaves off a bush. I gave him a few flips, saw his ears go up and knew I had him. Took me a while to get him in range. Id flip it a few times, he'd head in my direction looking for that doe. As soon as he'd veer off the wrong way, he'd get a few more bleats. Id say he was under 15 yards when I stuck that rage in him. Now a mature doe is something else. I've had them totally ignore it or hear it and come no closer than 80/100 yards they'd still be looking for where it was comming from, but wouldn't come anycloser or theyd come right to the tree I calling from. Use that can, it works. I just got the primos buck roar call, man that thing makes a sweet, low and loud grunt. I'm going to put it to use real soon


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I just retired my can and actually will be heading out today to pick up a new one. I bought mine way back when they first came out and it finally quit working this year. I think the piece inside must have broken it's been dropped a million times. I'm with EZ, if I forgot it I'd turn around and go get it. I have actually been busted by deer coming and going to my stands and hit that can and they seem to relax a little. I really like the smaller version of the original can. My dad bought a three pack last year that came with a can mini, the original, and a bigger one I think it was called the mega can or something like that. They work that's for sure! Just experiment with it it doesn't take long to figure out what works best for you!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

We'll...I started flipping the can about 20 minutes after getting in my stand tonight. Flipped it 3 times every 15 minutes. Towards the eve of my hunt I had a deer trot across the trail at about 25 yards. I flipped the can 3 times. Then 15 minutes later I had a nice doe come in followed by 2 button bucks. The button in the middle actually tryed to mount the doe. She wasn't having it so she moved forward. I drew back. Took a 10 yard broadside shot on her and missed.. i think i hit a small branch that threw my shot off . I was almost positive I hit it but I found the arrow and it was clean. Not sure why else I would have missed other than i was loosing light fast, I mean..I've made that shot a million times in my backyard and am super accurate. that would of been my first deer ever. Needless to say im bummed out. But ill be back in my stand in the morning. Maybe ill get a second chance.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Word of advice.... don't let the can get wet. I'm on my 3rd one due to rain. But i'll keep buying them because i'm a believer!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Love mine. I have scared deer w/it and brought some in. A lot of times they'll just ignore it.
I personally just use my own voice and baa or grunt trying to mimic their own sounds, it works great for me.
I know what you mean about missing them at point blank! I'll stand there and just shake my head, like what the %$#* just happened. To early to get "bummed out"! It's tough in really low light. Lots of times I get down early because of light conditions.
I'm telling you they're like apparitions.
Now's the time to use it! If you see deer use it and study their behaviors and sounds (tail flicks, ear location, general body languages, low bleats, snorts, etc..). I've watch bucks hound does and soft grunt the whole time, "urp, urp, urp....." with every step.
Good luck, it'll get better.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. It can help bring deer in. I've never brought a big deer in with it, but have brought in small bucks. Once even after I spooked them. I don't think they saw me or smelled me, just spooked cause I was crashing through the brush. I pulled out the doe bleat can and 2 of them turned around and came back to investigate. Of course I missed the shot, but at least I got a shot! 

That reminds me, I need to go buy a new one before I head out again!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree with everyone on here. I'm a believer and always have it with me this time of the year. I've called in shooters and small bucks alike.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

So what's everyones suggestion on scent to use with this call? I was going to head out friday, Saturday, and Sunday when rut should be hot and heavy and I was looking for a good scent to use by my stand. I was thinking maybe code blue doe estrus gel.. what do you guys think?


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Mike Beauty used one when he shot his monster a couple of years ago..................Rich


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Picked up the long can that gander has on sale today. $7.49 I think. Tried it next to the original & It's a little louder. Hope it works as good. I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bluefinn said:


> Picked up the long can that gander has on sale today. $7.49 I think. Tried it next to the original & It's a little louder. Hope it works as good. I'll try it this weekend.


i dont like the long can.. im sure it'll work, just feels like a carring a softball in my pocket


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

Agree with what has been said already. I also do not go hunting without it and it is always in my pocket. I have used the small Quaker Boy bleat and heat for years, and have gotten does that I spooked to actually come back within bow range. Bucks dont seem to respond to it much until about this time of year and I have called a few bucks in with the can.

My only problem has been that the Quaker Boy one usually gives up the ghost after a year or two. A few weeks ago I tried to use it and it sounded like a dying deer so Im thinking of picking up a primos one this time around and see how well that one works/lasts.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

leftfordead88 said:


> So what's everyones suggestion on scent to use with this call? I was going to head out friday, Saturday, and Sunday when rut should be hot and heavy and I was looking for a good scent to use by my stand. I was thinking maybe code blue doe estrus gel.. what do you guys think?



Million dollar question...literally millions of dollars! $$$
I, personally, have never had any consistent luck w/scents/lures. My buddy loves the wafers (estrous) but leaves them hang out at home a couple days to dissipate the initial strength upon opening a new can.
I've used drippers, dominant bucks, glands, pairs, fresh this year, old,...you name it, any brand.
I do occasionally run a drag of Doc's breeding pair or double doe, with deer following it, but on alert.
I do use Doc's acorn, and they like it, even having fawns lick the rungs of my ladder, having sprayed the sole of my boot. 
I think if one hangs or places scent near the stand one only has limited area (downwind) to attract, which in turn allows one's scent to intertwine w/lure, possibly alerting animal.
The sounds of deer will attract 360 and, like turkey, once heard know exactly where it's coming from.
I like setting up downwind of fresh scrapes, and use the local herds scent work for me. Bucks usually will approach scrapes downwind smelling for activity. I have set up as much as 100 yards downwind to catch them sneaking in for a sniff. I will use the dirt in an active scrape to make a mock, if needed, for stand placement.
I, pretty much, only buy lures for trapping now.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

My buddy last night used one of them cans and had a buck grunting back at him and the buck came in for a shot but it was to dark to shoot..........Rich


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Funny thing...I've read this thread over the last week or so and wouldn't you know it...I get in the stand Sunday morning and my can crapped out on me. I'll need to get to Gander this week to pick up a new one before I hit the woods this weekend.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Bad Bub said:


> Word of advice.... don't let the can get wet. I'm on my 3rd one due to rain. But i'll keep buying them because i'm a believer!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Its because the piece inside is made of packed clay or dirt, had the same thing happen to me, So I cut it open yo check it out


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Had a buck chasing a doe last nite behind me hit the can a couple of times but he was interested in the real thing...LOL..........Rich


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

RichsFishin said:


> Had a buck chasing a doe last nite behind me hit the can a couple of times but he was interested in the real thing...LOL..........Rich


Wouldn't u be.lol


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

RiverWader said:


> Its because the piece inside is made of packed clay or dirt, had the same thing happen to me, So I cut it open yo check it out


Exactly!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

The hubby has a stand on the edge of some woods where a corn field is on the left and a bean field in front. I was sitting in it sunday when a monster starts walking through the beans towards me, then decides he wants to hit the corn. I used the can and sure enough he starts towards me again...stops about 60yards in front of me. Don't know if it was that he didn't see what he was looking for or if he heard my heart pounding, but he turned back and went back to his original course.  Didn't want to turn the can again with him that close, and spook him off. Wishin I took my grunt-snort-weeze to try to bring him closer! 
Muzzy season two years ago, I had a smaller buck across a field from where I was sitting, turned the can a good 3-4 times and he came in almost at a run. I got that one


----------

